# Best Training Institute for GRE and GMAT



## sakshisingh (Oct 3, 2016)

Can anyone share me the Best Online GRE Coaching Institute in Chennai?


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 11, 2016)

If you're appearing for GRE this year only(although it's very late now) you should do self study and practice more & more mock tests. Get a good grasp of reading quickly. The reading section is one of the most hectic and you should do as much practice as possible. Pick up their official study guides if you still haven't


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 17, 2017)

sakshisingh said:


> Can anyone share me the Best Online GRE Coaching Institute in Chennai?



wow i do not know anything that is online and based in Chennai.Some good online coaching sites are Magooshdotcom, GREedgedotcom etc..I find it esier to search for centres locally, as You need someone to constantly analyse and grade your weiting skills for the Analytical section.


----------

